# White Grayish Spots All Over My Rhom



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know what it is but all of a sudden my rhom is breaking out with all these grayish lookin white spots all over his body it don't think it's ich but I don't know what the heck it is, it's all his fins too, it dosent look like salt crystals or anything like that, it looks like spots. I know pics would show everything don't have a computer at the moment


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Could it be ammonia burns ?


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

No ammo is good


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

flex fish said:


> I don't know what it is but all of a sudden my rhom is breaking out with all these grayish lookin white spots all over his body it don't think it's ich but I don't know what the heck it is, it's all his fins too, it dosent look like salt crystals or anything like that, it looks like spots. I know pics would show everything don't have a computer at the moment


Is it like a fuzzy(cottony) patch or patches? If so thats a fungus infection..get some pimafix and melafix revove carbon(if using) and start dosing ..You dont have to but its better to medicate in a seperate hospital tank/tub so you wont affect your biological filtration in your main tank, even though most meds claim not to disrup bacteria its on you..peace


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure Pima/melafix affects bacteria?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What are your parameters?

If its not ich i could only guess from description that its ammonia burn


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

lymphocystis?

It mostly appears in wild caught/imported fish.

My wild reds had it. It's brought on by stress.

Some info on it.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/lymphocystis.php

Have a look at some of these pic's from google. Some of the variations of it look a bit different, so you might have to look at a few pic's to get an exact match to what your Rhoms showing. 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Lymphocystis&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=yv8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ce-DToTVB4fs0gG96ZGVAQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1348&bih=606


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Could be..^^

Op could u please post pics?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> Not sure Pima/melafix affects bacteria?


I think your right and it does not affect bacteria but i dont trust most meds and know it cant have good affect on biological filtration only a bad one


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck with your fish.


----------

